# un n° de CB fictif pour faire les achats sur le net



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2003)

Non ce n'est pas un pirate qui vous le propose mais une banque le credit mutuel. de ce fait plus besoin de mettre en ligne votre N° de CB sur les sites d'achat en ligne. ce numero est valable un mois.
En parlant de ceci j'ai eu la desagreable surprise de constater que la FNAC conserve les numeros de CB. j'ai commande un livre il y a environ 6 mois, et en faisant une commande il y a une semaine, j'ai vu que je n'avais plus a rentrer mon num de CB il etait conservé....
ce qui veut dire que si je me fais voler mon portable. en utilisant mon navigateur et mes signets on pourra commander n'importe quoi sous mon nom !!! Merci la FNAC !!!


----------



## Bilbo (25 Juin 2003)

À la Société générale, ils proposent l'e-Carte bleue depuis longtemps. Ça ne marche que sur Windows et quand j'ai voulu l'utiliser sur un site US il y a six mois, il m'a envoyé voir ailleurs si j'y suis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas au point quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2003)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> * Non ce n'est pas un pirate qui vous le propose mais une banque le credit mutuel. de ce fait plus besoin de mettre en ligne votre N° de CB sur les sites d'achat en ligne. ce numero est valable un mois.
> En parlant de ceci j'ai eu la desagreable surprise de constater que la FNAC conserve les numeros de CB. j'ai commande un livre il y a environ 6 mois, et en faisant une commande il y a une semaine, j'ai vu que je n'avais plus a rentrer mon num de CB il etait conservé....
> ce qui veut dire que si je me fais voler mon portable. en utilisant mon navigateur et mes signets on pourra commander n'importe quoi sous mon nom !!! Merci la FNAC !!!
> 
> ...



Mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce que tu racontes !!! Le Credit Mutuel fourni un service de numéro de carte bleue virtuelle (comme d'autres banques). Ce numéro de carte bleue est valable pour un montant maximum et pour UN SEUL achat ! Ensuite ce numéro de carte bleu sera systématiquement rejeté par la banque.

Donc même si ton numéro est repéré lors de ton achat, personne ne pourra le réutiliser !

Tu ferais bien de lire les docs


----------



## Nathalex (25 Juin 2003)

Moi, en lisant le premier message, j'avais la nette impression que les deux paragraphes n'avaient rien à voir l'un avec l'autre : le premier vantait les mérites de la carte bleue virtuelle et le second soulignait les dangers de la carte bleue réelle.

Mais je peux me tromper aussi


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2003)

Mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce que tu racontes !!! 

tu n'as pas compris mon msg melaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je dis bien que le num de cb virtuel est valable un mois, par contre certains service de vente en ligne comme la fnac conserve les vrais num de CB.....


----------



## imaout (26 Juin 2003)

Et tu es sur que c'est la Fnac qui le conserve et non pas ton Mac ?


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2003)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> * Et tu es sur que c'est la Fnac qui le conserve et non pas ton Mac ?    *



S'il est conservé, c'est dans les cookies de ton navigateur. Il faut par défaut les refuser pour ne pas être embêté ...


----------



## Nathalex (26 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * S'il est conservé, c'est dans les cookies de ton navigateur. Il faut par défaut les refuser pour ne pas être embêté ...  *



Pas sur... je viens de me connecter pour la premiere fois sur fnac.com a partir du boulot et les coordonnees de ma carte FNAC sont bien la....
Idem pour amazon....

Ca serait bien les sites qui gardent l'info.......


----------



## Bilbo (26 Juin 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> * Ca serait bien les sites qui gardent l'info.......   *



Oui, prenez un autre navigateur en effaçant ses cookies au préalable si vous avez des doutes.

À+


----------



## Grape (26 Juin 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas sur... je viens de me connecter pour la premiere fois sur fnac.com a partir du boulot et les coordonnees de ma carte FNAC sont bien la....
> Idem pour amazon....
> Ca serait bien les sites qui gardent l'info.......   *


 Oui ce n'est pas une histoire de cookies.  Les sites où tu ouvres un compte pour effectuer des achats, gardent assez souvent les numéros de CB, l'adresse etc. La fnac, amazon et applestore en font partie.


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2009)

Pour tous les sites d'achats en ligne, il est prudent (pour ne pas dire indispensable) de ne pas enregistrer dans le trousseau d'accès, le mot de passe d'accès à son compte.

Sinon, en cas de vol du Macbook (voir du Mac de bureau), n'importe qui ayant accès à la session utilisateur (en cas de configuration d'ouverture automatique de la session sans saisie du mot de passe), puis à Safari, aura accès à ces sites marchands sous l'identité du propriétaire du Mac et pourra y faire des achats!


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2009)

sugariver a dit:


> Tu peux obtenir une carte Visa prépayé sur ce site www.rhumsikypay.com . Jai acheté une carte Visa vituelle sur ce site pour faire mes achats en ligne et elle fonctionne parfaitement. La carte est en USD mais jai pu faire des achats en Euro sans problème. Javais kelkes inquiétudes si la carte pourrait etre accepté par le site ou je voulais faire mes achats, mais depuis, jai pu faire des achats sur plusieurs site différent. Essaie et rend moi compte. Leur cartes ont une validité d'un an. Donc tu peu lutiliser autant de fois pendant un an.


 J'espère que tu n'as pas laissé ton numéro de carte réelle sur ce site....


----------



## Aliboron (24 Février 2009)

Plusieurs envois identiques d'un tout nouvel inscrit, sur de vieux fils, voire sur d'autres sites, tout ça ressemble à un envoi publicitaire plus qu'à autre chose, non ?

Reste à souhaiter que ce soit honnête (ce qui n'est pas gagné)...


----------



## Zyrol (24 Février 2009)

Un peu de nettoyage s'imposait...

Nouveau membre avec 2 messages de pub / 2 messages au compteur, c'est louche...

Surtout avec des sites de paiement un peu inconnu...


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2009)

Bon en tout cas en tant qu'utilisateur de e-card du Crédit Mutuel depuis au moins 3/4 ans, j'en suis très satisfait. Et si un site garde en mémoire mon numéro, hé bien c'est un numéro qui sera forcément périmé puisque déjà utilisé une fois. 


Mais c'est devenu un service "classique" chez la plupart des banques


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Bon en tout cas en tant qu'utilisateur de e-card du Crédit Mutuel depuis au moins 3/4 ans, j'en suis très satisfait. Et si un site garde en mémoire mon numéro, hé bien c'est un numéro qui sera forcément périmé puisque déjà utilisé une fois.
> 
> 
> Mais c'est devenu un service "classique" chez la plupart des banques



Sauf que sur le site de la SNCF, un numéro de carte virtuel n'est pas accepté pour un achat de billet


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sauf que sur le site de la SNCF, un numéro de carte virtuel n'est pas accepté pour un achat de billet



Y a un truc en informatique qui marche à la SNCF ?

Enfin bientôt la concurrence et je suis sûr que les autres prendront les numéros virtuels 

C'est aujourd'hui indispensable de les accepter.

Ceci dit je ne suis pas sur que la SNCF soit un vendeur risqué


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2009)

Grape a dit:


> Oui ce n'est pas une histoire de cookies.  Les sites où tu ouvres un compte pour effectuer des achats, gardent assez souvent les numéros de CB, l'adresse etc. La fnac, amazon et applestore en font partie.



C'est exact et il y a quelques années, je crois que dvdpacific avait eu des ennuis.

je connais pas mal de personnes qui n'utilisent pas de e carte et qui "changent" le numéro de la carte sur amazon ou fnac une fois la transaction effectuée (en mettant que des 0 ou quelque chose du genre)

Sinon e carte bleue en ce qui me concerne, mais depuis que j'ai switché je ne peux plus utiliser le logiciel de ma banque et je suis obligée d'utiliser l'accès nomade. (ce qui ne pose aucun problème)


----------



## Lapin Masqué (24 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sauf que sur le site de la SNCF, un numéro de carte virtuel n'est pas accepté pour un achat de billet



Ils n'acceptent pas les numéros de carte virtuels parce qu'on ne peut pas insérer le bout de papier dans la borne pour récupérer le billet. 

J'avoue que le système est super mal foutu, mais je suis sûr que c'est un sabotage du site pour qu'il reste moins bien que les guichets, d'ailleurs je pense que les hommes verts aussi y sont pour quelque chose.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Février 2009)

Personnellement je ne comprend pas trop l'intérêt des cartes virtuelles puisque si fraude il y a sur notre compte bancaire, on n'a qu'à se retourner sur notre banque pour demander dédommagements. Dans les deux cas, il faut voir avec sa banque pour arriver à la solution.


----------



## Aliboron (24 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> OUlah je rejoins Melaure là, c'est un peu du grand n'importe ce que je viens de lire dans les deux premiers posts


... et si tu les lis plus attentivement, tu verras qu'ils datent de 2003... Il n'est peut-être plus nécessaire d'insister


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Février 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> ... et si tu les lis plus attentivement, tu verras qu'ils datent de 2003... Il n'est peut-être plus nécessaire d'insister


oh la vache. 
Baisé, grave. 
Bon va faire un edit sauvage.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Personnellement je ne comprend pas trop l'intérêt des cartes virtuelles puisque si fraude il y a sur notre compte bancaire, on n'a qu'à se retourner sur notre banque pour demander dédommagements. Dans les deux cas, il faut voir avec sa banque pour arriver à la solution.



Ca permet déjà de limiter la casse en cas de soucis. En effet si ton numéro est détourné et que tu as limité à 100 euros, on peut au max te piquer 100 euros, pas 100 000 !

Parce qu'en cas de gros soucis, même si tu peux porter plainte et faire jouer l'assurance, les premiers jours tu risques d'avoir des gros soucis avec compte bloqué et tout le toutim. Donc des emmerdes sérieuses.


----------

